#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: اکتیو نشدن ویندوز 7 در پارتیشن بندی نوع GPT UEFI

## mohsen_jun_2005

*با سلام، ویندوز 7 روی لپ تاپ Lenovo E560 به صورت پارتیشن بندی GPT نصب شده. متاسفانه هیچ نوع اکتیویتور و سریالی روی این پارتیشن بندی جواب نمیده که بشه ویندوز 7 رو فعالسازی کرد، آیا روش اکتیو کردن خاصی وجود داره؟ یا اینکه باید به صورت MBR برگردوند؟ در غیر اینصورت چرا این ویندوز به صورت UEFI منتشر میشه؟!! ممنون از دوستان گرامی
*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mohsen_jun_2005

*این لپ تاپ سازگاری بهتری با ویندوز 10 داره و کلیه پارتیشن ها GPT هستن، ولی به خاطر نرم افزار خاصی باید ویندوز 7 نصب بشه، همکاران گرامی اگر راه حلی دارین لطفاً بفرمایین..با تشکر*

----------


## mehdidk

بنده قبلا به این مشکل خوردم و هر راهی رو بگی رفتم و نشد
و تنها راهش استفاده از ویندوز 7 دیگری هست با همون پارتیشن GPT. که تست کردم براحتی اکتیو شد

این ویندوز هست که اکتیو رو نمیپذیره

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## AMD

از این استفاده کن 



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*14774*,*4030saeed*,*aghashahryar*,*ali12343212*,*aliali113*,*AmirHP40*,*ancient*,*arminkiani*,*asia24199*,*d0gholooha*,*daniyal_1363*,*ehsanefendi*,*eradat*,*esygonzales*,*EXgamer*,*giga*,*gunesh22*,*hamed67*,*hamid data*,*hardusp*,*hk21101372*,*hosmo*,*llvllojtaba4*,*maryam_sh*,*mehdidk*,*mhth*,*mimili*,*mjzaret*,*mobile1199*,*mohivs1*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*mortaza207*,*osame*,*quarttez*,*reza3314*,*rezababij*,*rezanurse826*,*sajjad1234*,*silverhand*,*ssblue*,*Supra*,*tavassoli.mr*,*uranuse2*,*vahidnfc*,*zadmehr*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*مرتضی بارمان*,*مهدي1355*,*هرمز1350*

----------

